# spcaview won't build



## topher (Jan 20, 2010)

I ran portsnap fetch and portsnap extract as su but,

```
cd /usr/ports/graphics/spcaview && make install clean
===>  spca5xx-20060402_5 is marked as broken: does not build.
*** Error code 1
```
I've read other posts suggesting the use of spcaview over linux-gspca-kmod. It was posted a little over a year ago, though.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 20, 2010)

It's marked as broken on FreeBSD 8, yes. Not much the forums can do about this  Maybe there's activity on the freebsd-ports mailing list considering this port, or maybe the port maintainer can tell you what's in the works.


----------

